# Anyone got a clue what the grade(s) of San Bruno Mountain is/are?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Going up Radio Road. If anyone can even point out the average grade of the "SF-facing" side of the mountain (or hill if you find it so), it'd already fulfill my curiosity. I know riders of all kinds show up, but never knew if any are here at RBR.

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=518

Been riding this hill lately and been looking silly on my hybrid and jeans. Even if it slows me down on the climb, I'm never worried about beating it up on the bumpy trail I take to get there. Definately can get my *** whooped by others on the climb, but I enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The average turns out to be 7-8%. There's a part that I suspected was about 10ish %, and according to the San Bruno Hill Climb info, my guess was about right.

I work in the biotech center of the galaxy, so as days grow short, weather gets questionable, and I wind down for the year, I can at least get a good ride up the Radio Road during lunch. I've ridden it quite a bit. I'll start riding it more in the next few weeks.

http://www.penvelo.org/sbhc/2008_sbhc_ad.html


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I've ridden it a bunch on my mountain bike but have yet to try it on my new road bike. It is a pretty nice little hill to ride when you don't have much time.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> The average turns out to be 7-8%. There's a part that I suspected was about 10ish %, and according to the San Bruno Hill Climb info, my guess was about right.



Thanks. That was a bit more than I expected, but I assume it's because of the route's inclusion of Guadalupe Canyon Parkway. 

Have yet to see the Brisbane-facing side of the hill. I usually turn around at the KTSF and KKPX towers, and settle for climb repeats starting at the parking lot at the gate.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for this thread - was wondering what a good ride would be to do on a gorgeous autumn day like today and now I have it 

The grade on Radio Rd averages just over 7% (from the overpass to the end of the climb) but has parts that exceed 10%. It's a climb with a great payoff (the view) and not a bad descent, except for the poor surface.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

ratpick said:


> Thanks for this thread - was wondering what a good ride would be to do on a gorgeous autumn day like today and now I have it
> 
> The grade on Radio Rd averages just over 7% (from the overpass to the end of the climb) but has parts that exceed 10%. It's a climb with a great payoff (the view) and not a bad descent, except for the poor surface.



Thanks for that ride log as well.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> Thanks for that ride log as well.


No probs.. it was gorgeous out there today.. views all the way to Mt Tam and across the bay. This is a great time of year to climb San Bruno Mtn with no fog or strong winds to contend with.

Speaking of which, I watched the grade carefully.. with almost no wind, my Garmin wasn't as messed up (wind temporarily messes around with the barometric altimeter). The max grade is 11% (at the corner after the long "straight"), but it mostly sits between 8-9.5%.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Road up there this afternoon. Great view of even the Farallons, which while not that far, are frequently difficult to observe due to haze.

I had forgotten about the horrible condition of the Radio Road. And with the current California budget, it's doubtful it will be resurfaced any time soon.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

That's one of my favorite rides too. Last week I did the double of Radio Rd., then went across SF to the Golden Gate Bridge and went up Conzelman Rd. I used to be only able to handle one of those a day, now I can do both! Sure makes one feel good when you get better.

Thanks for the info on the gradient.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Bit of a late follow up, but Dr_John (or anyone who'd know), exactly what is the 3.5 route for the annual race? When describing Guadalupe Canyon Road, I'm a bit lost since I've (ironically) never actually ridden off Radio Rd.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I think this is pretty much the route of the hillclimb race: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san+bruno/897049110

Registration is open: http://www.penvelo.org/secondary/events.html


----------



## slo-poke (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow!!! I live about a mile away from Bayshore Blvd and Guadalupe Canyon and since I started riding I have thought about going up this mountain. I don't know if I could as I just started riding not too long ago.

I went out on my car to do some recon, and it seams way too tough for me at the moment. I'm gonna give it a shot and measure how out of shape I am and see how i improve. I need to work on my climbing


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The race starts at N. Hill Dr and ends near the crest at the top, here. If you've ridden it, you'll recognize the radio tower:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

pacificaslim said:


> I think this is pretty much the route of the hillclimb race: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san+bruno/897049110
> 
> Registration is open: http://www.penvelo.org/secondary/events.html


Thanks! and thanks as well Dr_John. 

I'm very familiar with with the Radio Rd. part. Only reason I never ride on Guadalupe is because it's literally out of the way between my house and Radio Rd. Usually do repeats from the gate (where all the trees are) to the top of the crest in Dr_John's pics. That metal sewage cover (?) is my finish line.

I'm very tempted to participate in the race since I can just stroll there, but I'm quite "under-equipped" (30lb hybrid - eat your heart out). It's almost as if I'm paying in to well...lose.  But in all seriousness, I would love to try it. I just don't think it'd work out this time around for me.


----------

